# Bloat recovery (?)



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

My new river tinc (female) appears to have bloat. I discovered her condition last night when i got home from work. Ive read a number of different post on this and understand the different causes of it, many of which seem to be untreatable. At the time, she was flipped on her back, quiet swollen and did not appear to be alive. On closer inspection, she was breathing. i turned her upright, isolated her, contacted a fellow frogger, and not knowing what else to do that late at night, administerd 4 drops of baytril (sp). I did not expect her to make it thru the night. Her condition was similar in the morning when i left. Now, she is moving around the isolation container, but is still quiet swollen. It seems the baytril may have helped (or if she was stressed moving her did...) im wondering if i should give her a couple f.f, or hold back?
she was fed/supplemented on sunday.
thanks in advanced for your help
derek


----------

